# Anyone done a VW T4 or 5 conversion?



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the VW T5 (had a T4based camper for several years and loved it) but the new Bilbos etc are out of our price range so am thinking of buying a low mileage T5 base vehicle and installing one of the readymade kits - side kitchen, rocknroll bed and electrics, plus swivel seats and high top. Anyone done this on a similar vehicle or have any tips or warnings? Which base model would you go for? Am thinking the T28 engine for more pulling power and mpg. Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm moderately good on technical and mechanical stuff but not up to doing own conversion from scratch. Thanks!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jan 19, 2009)

*bodgerndog*

Have done several vans over the years,doing a t4 at the moment with my son.Have a good look round on ebay for the rock n roll beds they do vary a lot in price.Pick your vehicle take some measurements and do some plans before you start,remembering your electrics etc you will need.Do a step by step plan.Worth joining the t4 forum lots of help on bits and bobs ,also look at other peoples motors.The cabinets are exspensive,You might as well buy some power tools and build yourself.Enjoy and  hope every thing turns out ok.


----------



## NWPT (Jan 19, 2009)

I had an 06 LWB 130 self converted as you describe, no problems, 9ft6" rear loadspace, SWB vans are 8ft! The T28 is the van maximum weight. The models are as follow.

T28, T30, T32  = GTW 

1.9, 4 cylinder, 5 speed gearboxes

85bhp
104bhp

2.5, 5 cylinder, 6 speed box

130bhp
174bhp

The 1.9's are a lot cheaper to buy, better on fuel, easier to drive around town, with the 2.5 you have to be in the right gear at the right time. 2.5's have had issues with Turbos, water pumps, driveshafts. More expensive to fix when they go wrong. The only benefit I see with the larger engine is on motorway runs as they cruise at 80mph at around 2000 rpm.
I personally would look for a 104bhp LWB, if its not powerfull enough, which im sure it will be, you could remap the engine up to 140bhp.

Hope this helps, 

Gary


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 20, 2009)

That's really useful info - thank you both very much. Plenty of planning to be done!


----------



## paulamy (Jan 20, 2009)

bodgerndog said:


> I like the VW T5 (had a T4based camper for several years and loved it) but the new Bilbos etc are out of our price range so am thinking of buying a low mileage T5 base vehicle and installing one of the readymade kits - side kitchen, rocknroll bed and electrics, plus swivel seats and high top. Anyone done this on a similar vehicle or have any tips or warnings? Which base model would you go for? Am thinking the T28 engine for more pulling power and mpg. Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm moderately good on technical and mechanical stuff but not up to doing own conversion from scratch. Thanks!



hi bodgerndog, we convert vw,s for a living if you have any probs  pm me and i will try and help.we do not get involved in the mechanics of the vehicles though so  im not much good on which engine is best but iv got an old 1900 mreg which im converting  and although a bit slow it does good mpg and is ultra reliable.


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a VW California, its based on a T5 Caravell.
174 bhp diesel lump, get around 35mpg on a good run.

Its faster than my car, and the most comfy ride in the captains seats up front.

Make sure you use the right insulation, dont use rock wool. You van will rot from inside out as the rockwool fills with moisture and turns into a black mush.

I used isonat (hemp slabs) in the roof, and thermaflease (wool) on the side walls of a vito i converted.


----------



## landrovereditor (Feb 26, 2009)

*T4 builds*



bodgerndog said:


> I like the VW T5 (had a T4based camper for several years and loved it) but the new Bilbos etc are out of our price range so am thinking of buying a low mileage T5 base vehicle and installing one of the readymade kits - side kitchen, rocknroll bed and electrics, plus swivel seats and high top. Anyone done this on a similar vehicle or have any tips or warnings? Which base model would you go for? Am thinking the T28 engine for more pulling power and mpg. Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm moderately good on technical and mechanical stuff but not up to doing own conversion from scratch. Thanks!



Have you looked on the VWT4 Forum?
tips, advice and pictures of builds etc.


----------



## twosugars (Mar 1, 2009)

on vwt4forum.co.uk it will cost you a tenner for a years subscription to open up the "private" sections on technical bits ie. electrics, conversions,engines etc but i would say its well worth it. paid up members get discounts on insurance, aa/racbreakdown recovery and various vw parts suppliers


----------



## strathspey (May 1, 2009)

If you go for a used T5 (excellent base vehicle), check if it has had the sliding door window replaced - the early ones leaked, but could be replaced under warranty.
I had a 102bhp version which I found perfectly adequate for touring in France and the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful input, folks; much appreciated.

I recently found a T4 2.4TD Syncro camper, the 109, with a Holdsworth conversion. I'm going to put a hard top on it and refurbish the interior, change the double front seat to a swivel (may change driver's seat too if I can find somehwere else to put the auxiliary battery) and get one or two 12v problems sorted out. Had to replace the air meter but now the engine runs sweetly, it's doing almost 40mpg and best of all, it has 4wd ... which is great for wild camping...gives me more confidence to go off road.

She hums along beautifully and I got to use the 4wd yesterday when a truck forced me off the road!


----------



## Teemyob (May 2, 2009)

*T5*

Hello,

Recently Had 2 T5's


LWB T30 174 Window Van was riddled with faults and the dealer had to change it for.

LWB T32 174 was worse than the first one. Dealer support was nothing short of disgraceful.

Recently sold it and bought a Toyota because I got so fed up of the problems and brekdowns. Could of bought a Mercedes Vito V6 120 Diesel. Two things stopped me. 1 Ran a fleet of 5 of the old FWD Vitos and had nothing but trouble and they cost me a fortune. 2 Did some research on tinternet and found early V6 Vitos were giving some trouble. I will wait I think. 

One thing I will say is the First T5 Could do 35mpg all day everyday with ease. If I nursed it on a run I could get 40+. The second one struggled to do 27mpg. Indeed in winter it often was as low 22mpg, summer with nursing got to 30mpg.

The dealer could give no explanation for this other than "MPG is not vehicle specific and is just a guideline". My opinion was this. On the first van I specified a Auxilary Diesel heater with timer as I had intended maybe using it for camping. This was a £1200 option. On the second van I never Specified the heater but it came with one as an ADD heater. However, this one had no control and in our climate always seemed to be firing up. Looking at VW Spec, if you have the 8 or 9 seater VW fit the ADD heater as standard. When you specify a heater the charge you £1200 for a timer!.

Trev


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (May 2, 2009)

That's a bad track record for the T5's - it surprises me. I went back to the T4 becasue I had one before and it was amazing - 160k+ miles and very reliable. I sold it to someone I know and it's still going strong at 200k+. Only problem was the lousy heater in it.

On this later one, however, the heater is a lot more efficient.


----------



## sagart (May 4, 2009)

strathspey said:


> If you go for a used T5 (excellent base vehicle), check if it has had the sliding door window replaced - the early ones leaked, but could be replaced under warranty.
> I had a 102bhp version which I found perfectly adequate for touring in France and the UK.



Also check a recall on a steering part (drag link??). If it's not been done you get a "thud" as you turn the wheel, almost a hesitancy.
Also that it has had the heater switch replaced...the original could turn 360 degrees, the new doesn't


----------



## sagart (May 5, 2009)

Teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently Had 2 T5's
> 
> ...


Quote edited by me! Haven't had this type of history with a Lwb T5 AutoSleeper high top, new in 2006 (was yours from a VW. dealer?).
Had a problem on the first day when the passenger window dropped into the door. Drove about 80 miles to the nearest VW. commercial dealer who sorted it out on the spot. 
Had a phonecall three days later from VW Customer Services who apologised, told me straight out that the supplying VW dealer had failed to give it a full PDI, for which they had been reprimanded, and that my first full service would be a free one.
VW Commerical dealers are, in my experience, excellent while a VW. car franchise is often far less experienced with a van and the local general garage often at a loss.
I had the usual "thud" problem in the steering and mentioned this to my dealer. 24 hours later they rang to say a new part was available under warranty and that VW. had arranged to fly two to Inverness, one for them to trial fit on a dealer owned vehicle and the second to fit on mine once they knew the procedure.
Returns about 34mpg. over the year with the 2.5, so I'm quite happy.


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2009)

sagart said:


> VW Commerical dealers are, in my experience, excellent while a VW. car franchise is often far less experienced with a van and the local general garage often at a loss.
> IQUOTE]
> 
> An interesting observation, and I would agree.
> ...


----------



## Fresco (May 6, 2009)

bodgerndog said:


> I like the VW T5 (had a T4based camper for several years and loved it) but the new Bilbos etc are out of our price range so am thinking of buying a low mileage T5 base vehicle and installing one of the readymade kits - side kitchen, rocknroll bed and electrics, plus swivel seats and high top. Anyone done this on a similar vehicle or have any tips or warnings? Which base model would you go for? Am thinking the T28 engine for more pulling power and mpg. Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm moderately good on technical and mechanical stuff but not up to doing own conversion from scratch. Thanks!



Hello,

I've just bought a new T5 with various add-ons - air con, alloys, cruise, etc - drives just like my recent Passat. Go for the 102 BHP (T28) - the 85 is underpowered. I've done 2000 miles so far and avearged 43 mpg which is pretty good.

As for a conversion, I had mine done by Leisurdrive, Bolton - they will do anyhting - Rainbow conversions sell the bits. As for converting yourself, as soon as you start to add electrics, gas and water you're in a different league and while I'm pretty handy it's something best left for the professionals. My advice would be to spend as much as possible now as it's very difficult to add bits as you go.

Hope this helps


----------

